# Tethered Live View still not supported?



## OogieM (Nov 24, 2018)

I was pretty sure I'd seen somewhree that the latest version of LR Classic allowed for live view when tethering a camera but I can't seem to find anything but a 2016 statement from Adobe that LR does not support live view.

Can anyone confirm or did I just missread something. 

I'm trying to tether a Nikon D7000 to LR and use live view to focus before I shoot the picture.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 24, 2018)

Not sure where you might have read that, but as yet Live View is still not supported in Tethering.


----------



## OogieM (Nov 25, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Not sure where you might have read that, but as yet Live View is still not supported in Tethering.


ok thanks, I'll give up looking then. COnsidering darktable to get that part working at least for now.


----------

